# Best deal on TAP folders?



## butterflygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey all! I'm looking at purchasing some TAP folders to put my photos in when someone purchases them - where do you get them? 

I was thinking black with gold or silver embossing of my studio name. Also I'd like to get some presentation boxes to put them in, Where do you get them and what's the best deal? 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2007)

I didn't know what a Tap folder was...so I Googled it and came up with this...
http://www.imageprointernational.com/newsletters/the-best-deal-in-tap-folders.asp


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG, those sooooo remind me of those things you get when you go on a cruise ship and the guy comes and takes your picture at the table. :er:


----------



## butterflygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> OMG, those sooooo remind me of those things you get when you go on a cruise ship and the guy comes and takes your picture at the table. :er:



So how do you give out your prints?


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 12, 2007)

butterflygirl said:


> So how do you give out your prints?



It would probably depend on where you're doing it.
If it's in a public location and you're hawking your abilities at an attraction...those folders are standard fare...

If you're gonna be sending them by mail to someone....either a small box, or sandwiched between cardboard would probably be a better idea (covered in plastic.

It all depends on your image I guess too.  If you wanna send em in the mail too, you could do that as well...nothing wrong with it.  Just they're gonna come outta those things anyway.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 12, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> Just they're gonna come outta those things anyway.


 
Exactly!  I'd rather not spend my own money on things they're going to toss. 

I put mine in envelopes:
http://www.archivalmethods.com/Product.cfm?categoryid=6&Productid=84


----------



## butterflygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, point well taken 

It's just I seem to hear, at least around here, all the photographers talking about their image and how you MUST deliver your final product in a fancy way. Whatever. I just felt out of the loop - hehe. But also, I wanted my work to reflect a classy style. I guess I'll have to think more about it


----------



## Bthornton (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't use them but I know that www.tyndellphotographic.com sells them. I do order other things form this company and they have great customer service! I see that you are located in MI (so am I) and Tyndell is in Livonia so if you live in the metro Detroit area you might want to give them a visit.


----------



## jemmy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi,
I use black linen mounts... similar to the folder but without the front flap.  I stick a small silver sticker with my studio name in the bottom right corner then wrap in tissue paper, secure with a seal and put the lot into a nice box.  Sticker on front of box and voila... works well for me, and the clients always comment on how nice the presentation is.  Sure, they will toss the matts, but I still think it is important to present your product in the nicest way.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 17, 2007)

where do you get your linen mounts?


----------



## butterflygirl (Dec 17, 2007)

jemmy said:


> Hi,
> I use black linen mounts... similar to the folder but without the front flap.  I stick a small silver sticker with my studio name in the bottom right corner then wrap in tissue paper, secure with a seal and put the lot into a nice box.  Sticker on front of box and voila... works well for me, and the clients always comment on how nice the presentation is.  Sure, they will toss the matts, but I still think it is important to present your product in the nicest way.



I like this Jemmy! Where do you get your folders and the stickers? I might want to do it this way also. 

Bthorton - I will have to check that out! thanks for the idea. 

BigMike and Wildmaven - thanks as well!


----------



## jemmy (Dec 17, 2007)

i am in oz and get both mounts and little stickers from Designer Folders - www.designerfolders.com.au - they are nice, no tacky gold borders which is great!  just picked up more 8x10s and 5x7s today. x


----------



## emogirl (Dec 19, 2007)

jemmy...do you package every picture like that? do you have ltos of orders?  I would say right now, being the highest volume time of year for prints, i would being packaging 1000-1500 prints to clients...i cant imagine packaging them all up like that.  though, i suppose it depends on your price point for images.  I package each size in its own envelope, with cardboard for protection, but nothing special.  It certainly would be a nice presentation.  For cd's/dvd's I package those in plastic cases & i do cover with a b&w image (of theirs) on the cover.  the back cover is printing info and my contact info, of coarse!  people really love those!   You've got me thinking how could i make things better!!


----------

